# weatherman lied



## cha-chas plowin (Feb 20, 2006)

you know today thay said 1 to 3 inch and what does it nothing the sun is out ready to go and nothing to do


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

cha-chas plowin said:


> you know today thay said 1 to 3 inch and what does it nothing the sun is out ready to go and nothing to do


I have to agree they sucked on todays forecast


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

Get use to it. Never take a storm serious until there is snow on the gound.

Watch the radar like a hawk. 

This is the only way to do it and not be disappointed.

Just another day, here comes spring.


----------



## richsoucie (Dec 8, 2005)

i got at least a foot


----------



## zapster (Feb 21, 2006)

as of 5:30 

we have a dusting

i put the plow on to scare it away this time 

...zap!


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

cha-chas plowin said:


> you know today thay said 1 to 3 inch and what does it nothing the sun is out ready to go and nothing to do


They said the same thing out here for last night and today. Sun has been shining since day break. o well, hope we don't get any more snow now. I'm ready for spring.!!!!!


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Bobcatservice*

I want to be a weather man. How many jobs can you have and be wrong and people dont care and loves you?. Think about it! If the forecact is 4" and you get 8" people just deal with it and no one cares. If he prdicts 12" and we get 2" we make him a hero. What a job to have.

Mike


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

ya know the funny thing about weathermen .. at least the ones in michigan ..... you'd think with all the satelite, rader, and everything else .. i mean were talkin millions in equipment and computers .. that they cant even predict at least when it might snow ... usually when they say a SLIGHT CHANGE .. usuallly means 3 - 5 ..... and when we get blizzard watches sunshine and 90 degrees out GO FIGURE !!!


----------



## DrivewayKing (Jan 12, 2006)

DJC said:


> o well, hope we don't get any more snow now. I'm ready for spring.!!!!!


I hear that feels like time to pull out the spring/summer machines and put the winter stuff away til next year


----------

